# Elective C-Section on NHS?



## crossroads

OK girls I've thought this through and I'd like to choose a c-section for my first baby.

I have anxiety and depression and am PERTIFIED of giving birth (labour, contractions, taring of the vagina, damage to the pelvic floor, pooing on the bed) but I think I could cope with the negatives of a c-section (surgery, longer healing time, scar).

How can I go about organising a c-section on the NHS?

Has anyone here had an elective c-section? What was your experience?

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## thesmiths88

Hiya - I'd like this too, but because a) of my age (older) and b) because I have a uterine malformation which could well end in a breech birth. I'm not sure you are allowed to elect to have one though unless you medically need it, but hopefully someone will come along and know for sure.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Your first step would be to speak to your midwife. Be warned though... Just about everyone is scared of giving birth and as such I would imagine it is is unlikely you would be given a section for those reasons, although I guess it depends how severe your anxieties are judged to be.

I am in regular, weekly contact with my GP now because of my anxieties over giving birth and all that comes after it. I was on medication for anxiety before my BFP and weaned off it after. My GP assures me on a weekly basis that a lot of anxiety is normal. I have the additional concern that I have SPD and as such really want to avoid an epidural/pethadine if it all possible so as not to further damage my pelvis. I have read great things about Natal Hypnotherapy and intend to get a CD and book on it.


----------



## Janidog

Unless its to do with health issues i.e high blood pressure or pre eclampsia, then i think its highly unlikely you will get one on the NHS. The only other option is to go private


----------



## crossroads

Thank you for the information!

I've had anxiety and depression since childhood (it runs in the family) so I have lifelong GP records of it. I've also asked to be put down for counselling.

I anticipate the NHS's reluctance to do an elective c-section (it's much more expensive afterall) but I will fight to the bitter end lol.


----------



## Coffee

I don't think its just due the expense the NHS will be reluctant to give you a c-section. It's not as safe for baby and you can have all sorts of health problems afterwards- particularly with your bladder and many people have to have bladder repair surgery afterwards. 
I will be having an "elective" c-section with my second child as i have no choice as my womb was made weak by the c-section i had with my daughter, who died during the operation. Both the fetal and mother mortality rate is higher with a c-section, i would think very carefully about how much you want one and if perhaps you can talk to your dr about what can be done to put your fears at rest a bit more. I think everyone is terrified of giving birth, why not talk it over with your dr and midwife before making a final decision and see if there is anything they can do to try and alleviate at least some of the fear. The CD MrsGlitz mentioned sounds a good idea to me. 
I did go almost to the end of a natural labour before i had my c-section with my daughter. I had been pushing for 2 hours when they decided to operate. It wasn't half as bad as i was expecting it to be - i didnt poo the bed, i didn't tear, the pain was definitely bearable (i just had gas and air). I think sometimes the anticipation can be worse than the reality?


----------



## Janidog

I hate hospitals and I burst in to tears every time i think about it, so i am planning a home birth, so i can feel more relaxed, i get 2 midwives and im not worrying about the pain or pooing, just thinking about once LO has arrived in to the world, him, hubby and i relaxing in bed afterwards


----------



## moomin_troll

a c section is a very serious operation thats the reason the nhs wont just do them if they really dont have to. when it comes to geting a baby out their safety comes first.

as others have said u will have to talk to ur mw and also ur local hospital.

everyone is terrified of giving birth and everythign that comes with it.
if u tore while giving birth u dont feel it and there wont be any lasting damage to ur pelvic floor (in the average birth that is) i had stitches they arent nice but i healed fine and i dont walk around weeing myself lol so my pelvic floor is fine and i didnt poo lol.

i no afew people who have had to have c sections and they have found it alot harder to deal with during and after. it is much more complicated then people realise


----------



## MrsGlitz

It isn't just a cost issue at all. There are a lot of risks both for mother and baby as already mentioned, those that have sections (whether 'elective' on medical grounds or emergency) the benefits of a c-section outweigh the risks involved in going through a natural birth. I have struggled with anxiety and depression since I was 12 and I am 27 now, tell my GP on a weekly basis that I am highly anxious (I have nightmares tha wake me up) but he still insists it is normal. There is a lot you can do in terms of preparation. Read up on pain relief options. I am also going to get "Childbirth without Fear" which has had rave reviews and helped a lot of women.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Also it is major surgery and you could struggle to even do normal things for your baby in the first few weeks. 

At my antenatal class I asked the mw about tearing and she said it isn't actually that common. As an example she has been a mw for 23 years and has never come across a 4th degree tear and has had less than 10 third degree. First and second she said don't always need stitches etc.


----------



## Bluetomato

I had an elective c-section with Harrison (and a further one with Dom), due to Erins traumatic birth. Although medically/physically her birth was straightforward, I was left very traumatised after it due to the rubbish care I was given (given poor pain relief, refused an epidural, left on my own absolutley terrified - and that was just the labour and birth, after she was born was just as bad). I think the best thing to do would be to speak to a consultant who you can discuss your fears with x


----------



## moomin_troll

knowledge is power when it comes to child birth even tho it is terrifying and i was shaking like a leaf when my contractions started. i wouldnt suggest just watching labour videos as they scare the hell out of me even now lol it looks alot worse then it is and we dont all scream our heads off. there are alot of things u can do during birth to make it a better experience and alternative types of pain relief such as hypnobirthing.

im a total wimp i cant even go the dentist but i managed to give birth with only some gas and air...i no ur problem isnt just scared of giving birth but its only one day of pain for alife time with ur baby.

and being a mum is far more stressful then labour so this could help u concor (how ever u spell it) afew fears


----------



## mummy3

From personal experience I can tell you they wont do an elective c section easily!
My first birth was a traumatic forceps delivery and I was desperate for a c section with my second, I was told all along that it would be considered, I got to 35 weeks went into labour then consultant said they would give it 12 hours on pitocin if I didnt have him I could have c section, so I had to do labour anyway lol, he was born about 2 hours into the drip with 1 push:thumbup:

Im pretty sure I was led up the garden path, more knowledge and preparation would have been better but as it turned out he was a very easy birth.

My third was an emergency c section and that was horrendous, im defo having a vbac!


----------



## cbear

I've been told that each c-section costs the NHS roughly £3,000.00, so i guess this would be the first reason you would be discouraged from having one.

I have a valid medical reason for deciding on a c-section this time round and had no idea how much i would have to fight for one! The first Consultant i saw would not even discuss it with me or ascertain my medical grounds, he flat out refused and said his opinion had been made and he would have to refer me for a second opinion. The second obstatrician i saw couldn't have been more different, he was very understanding, although he was still reluctant.

I have heard good and bad stories from mothers who have had a c-section and unfortunately you never do know how things are going to go. I would suggest that if there is no way your mind can be changed then you read up thoroughly on what to expect and make sure you will have plenty of help after the birth as it is major abdominal surgery and on top of that you will have a newborn to take care of.

I had a vaginal birth with my son, which was fine, the only issue was a little internal graze from his fingernails on his way out which hurt when i pee for a few days but that's about it. I was up and about hoovering the whole house 2 days later (something you wont be able to do after a c-section).

I hope you find some answers and don't be afraid to ask for a second opinion.

Claire xx


----------



## angelstardust

You can request a C section, but given that it is your first pregnancy and assuming you have no medical conditions, it will be a long fight. Expect them to say you have to have a trial of labour first. Which then means that a C section would be rushed if you panicked or you will be strongly encouraged to just keep going. 

Don't read birth stories, you will only ever remember the bad ones. 

I was induced with DS1 at 35 weeks due to pre eclampsia and it was great. The pain was not unbearable, it was all over after 12 hours, I was up and about the next day. I did have some labia tearing but it wasn't bad, painkillers took care of it. The worst was a urine infection, but tbh, even that was bearable. 

Em C section with DS2 was horrific. 

Elective C section with DD (I say elective, but due to my history it was the safest option, I wanted a VBAC) was ok, but I still would have far preferred a vaginal birth. 

A C section does carry a lot of risks, breathing problems for baby, the risk that they can be cut during the op, as well as the risks to you. Do look into it before you go in asking, information is your best friend. 

What do you think it is about the birth that scares you so much? Most of what you list is natural and happens (poo happens and when it does you really don't care), the rest is just an assumption that things will go wrong. Is it more to do with the losing control aspect? I felt far more out of control during the C sections than when in labour.


----------



## babybear

I used to assist in c-sections in theatre and let me tell you they are not the easy option. Being unable to look after your baby for the first few hours of it life with a catheter inserted. If you don't like the idea of having your bits inspected by the worlds and his dog imagine having at least 6 people in a room while you are spread eagles on an operating table.
A big abdominal incision then they tear with their fingers through the stomach muscles. retractors then more cutting before baby is born . It takes roughly 10 minutes to deliver the baby but about 45mins to sew you back up. Your also more likely to struggle with the muffin top of post pregnancy due to the ripping of the stomach muscles. 
C- sections save lives don't get me wrong but are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## crossroads

Thanks everyone for sharing.

What about all this "too posh to push" business. The middle classes are increasingly turning to c-sections. The experience can't be that bad than?


----------



## lynnikins

i think its alot of an age and money thing hun and some women are just so image obsessed that they think a c-section is the easy way, but ive had friends with very bad post op infections after having c-sections and that along is enough to put me off unless its absolutly nessacary for mine and babys safety,


----------



## moomin_troll

id rather tear down there then have them cut my tummy open...eww it makes me cringe thinking about a c section.

as for to posh to push i dont think they really thin the whole c section experience thru


----------



## Mummy2Asher

it is near impossible to get a c-section without medical needs im afraid. also they are alot of things which can go wrong :( and i dont want to scare you but ive done probably a few hundred c sections and id say maybe a quarter had problems, like cutting your bladder, not being able to stop the bleeding etc etc
its a big op with risks to you and the baby, ive seen a baby stuck once and they had to make a hugeeee cut to get it out!
also recovery afterwards is really hard, ladies i looked after would get really upset they couldnt look after the babies them selves for the 1st day-ish. and remember your on a ward with maybe 20 ladies, we arnt able to get to you straight away and the baby will be crying for awhile, horrible i know but thats how things are on a ward. 
talk to your midwife, maybe u can seek counsiling in prep for the birth.


----------



## sophxx

you will def struggle to get a c section unless medical reason or you go private! 
youll be taking the thearter time away from some who might need it in a emergencey!
why put your self through major surgery which has bigger risks! your body is made to have babys and it will just take over if you relax!

i know thats easier said than done i have awful anixety panic disorder i hate the hospital i cant have my blood pressure done with out having a panic attack its awful but i would never ask for a c section
what about all the problems after such as scars splitting infections ect!

maybe speak to the consultatant about your anixety and start reading up on childbirth also try relaxation and natural things such as rescue remedey ect! 

as far as the middle class being to posh to push as you put it i dont think thats right its a small number of people and all we know is what we read in the paper it could be a medical reason why they choose to have a c section i know plenty of people who could afford to pay private for a c swction but would never dream of it me inculded! x


----------



## moomin_troll

this c section story will scare people so im hiding it just incase people dont want to see it.


Spoiler
my mums friend had a csection with her first son, 2 years later she was pregnant again, she was around 8 months just doing some housework when she felt this strange pulling pain along her c section scar. she looked down and her scar had split open and her baby and fallen out onto the floor. she called 999 and wen they arrived they couldnt believe what had happened. id be so scared of this happening to me after hearing this but her baby was 1 stone at "birth" lol


----------



## aiimee12345

hi hun.. i really am the same im worried bout everything baby gettin stuck something happenin during labour & i really wouldnt mind a c-section either!!
but i dont think u can unless somethings wrong.. at the min i have a low placenta so might have to have one.. but it wil prob move by then xx


----------



## x-amy-x

I have a horrible csection experience... and cant understand why anyone would opt for one! 

I dont think the nhs will give you one without a fight, especially since its your first. I think managing your anxiety first would be the thing to address xx


----------



## Coffee

Mummy2Asher said:


> its a big op with risks to you and the baby, ive seen a baby stuck once and they had to make a hugeeee cut to get it out!

This is what happened to me - baby was stuck, they made a huge cut to get it out (which has made future pregnancies very complicted with a higher risk of rupture), then the dr fractured my daughter's skull trying to pull her out and she died. 
I can understand ladies who have had a traumatic birth in the past wanting a c-section and I can understand anyone being scared of giving birth, i know i was, but why anyone would choose to have a c-section before they've even tried a vaginal birth beats me :nope:. They cut me open so bad i couldn't walk for days afterwards. My husband wheeled me in a wheelchair to the cemetary. 
I appreciate my "story" is not the 'norm' and i've never heard of this happening to anyone else, but these risks are real and from what i have read on the subject, there is a lot more can go terribly wrong with a section than can with a vaginal birth. 
On the too posh to push business - i suspect a lot of that is media hype and nothing else!


----------



## crossroads

moomin_troll said:


> this c section story will scare people so im hiding it just incase people dont want to see it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> my mums friend had a csection with her first son, 2 years later she was pregnant again, she was around 8 months just doing some housework when she felt this strange pulling pain along her c section scar. she looked down and her scar had split open and her baby and fallen out onto the floor. she called 999 and wen they arrived they couldnt believe what had happened. id be so scared of this happening to me after hearing this but her baby was 1 stone at "birth" lol

1 stone!!

You'd NEED a c-section for that! lol


----------



## crossroads

Coffee said:


> Mummy2Asher said:
> 
> 
> its a big op with risks to you and the baby, ive seen a baby stuck once and they had to make a hugeeee cut to get it out!
> 
> This is what happened to me - baby was stuck, they made a huge cut to get it out (which has made future pregnancies very complicted with a higher risk of rupture), then the dr fractured my daughter's skull trying to pull her out and she died.
> I can understand ladies who have had a traumatic birth in the past wanting a c-section and I can understand anyone being scared of giving birth, i know i was, but why anyone would choose to have a c-section before they've even tried a vaginal birth beats me :nope:. They cut me open so bad i couldn't walk for days afterwards. My husband wheeled me in a wheelchair to the cemetary.
> I appreciate my "story" is not the 'norm' and i've never heard of this happening to anyone else, but these risks are real and from what i have read on the subject, there is a lot more can go terribly wrong with a section than can with a vaginal birth.
> On the too posh to push business - i suspect a lot of that is media hype and nothing else!Click to expand...

So sorry to hear your story :cry: When did that happen? I'd sue for negligence. That is appauling and hospitals should be held to account when they cause the death of a child.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You wonty get a c-section just for being scared as most first time mums are scared. I was petrified. They like to get the baby out the safest way possible and that is a vaginal birth. C-sections are a major operation and the recovery time is longer.

I doubt you will get anywhere hun but I suppose you can ask.
xx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Coffee said:


> Mummy2Asher said:
> 
> 
> its a big op with risks to you and the baby, ive seen a baby stuck once and they had to make a hugeeee cut to get it out!
> 
> This is what happened to me - baby was stuck, they made a huge cut to get it out (which has made future pregnancies very complicted with a higher risk of rupture), then the dr fractured my daughter's skull trying to pull her out and she died.
> I can understand ladies who have had a traumatic birth in the past wanting a c-section and I can understand anyone being scared of giving birth, i know i was, but why anyone would choose to have a c-section before they've even tried a vaginal birth beats me :nope:. They cut me open so bad i couldn't walk for days afterwards. My husband wheeled me in a wheelchair to the cemetary.
> I appreciate my "story" is not the 'norm' and i've never heard of this happening to anyone else, but these risks are real and from what i have read on the subject, there is a lot more can go terribly wrong with a section than can with a vaginal birth.
> On the too posh to push business - i suspect a lot of that is media hype and nothing else!Click to expand...

im so sorry for your loss, i hope what i said didnt upset you :( i was just explaining that things can happen. In the 8months i worked on maternity, 2 babies died and 1 mum died from a c section....its not the 'norm' like you said but it does happen :'( 
and of course they are all the smaller problems, ive seen many hysterectomys after a c section becuase bleeding wouldnt stop, bladders cut and women having to have a cathertor for weeks and further sugery. infections, wounds opening up is very common and so on and so on.
giving birth is a natural thing, not to be scared of, and pain relief is so good nowadays you can have an epidural and feel no pain!
once again im so so sorry for your loss :( xxx


----------



## Coffee

Mummy2Asher said:


> im so sorry for your loss, i hope what i said didnt upset you :( i was just explaining that things can happen. In the 8months i worked on maternity, 2 babies died and 1 mum died from a c section....its not the 'norm' like you said but it does happen :'(
> and of course they are all the smaller problems, ive seen many hysterectomys after a c section becuase bleeding wouldnt stop, bladders cut and women having to have a cathertor for weeks and further sugery. infections, wounds opening up is very common and so on and so on.
> giving birth is a natural thing, not to be scared of, and pain relief is so good nowadays you can have an epidural and feel no pain!
> once again im so so sorry for your loss :( xxx

Thankyou, no, you didn't upset me at all hun! I'm glad someone else can give some first hand experience too. I think c-section has been glamorised in a way by all this too posh to push business and people believing "well if its what the middle classes are doing then it must be the best way" and thinking its all about saving money.
I think its wonderful that we are able to have c-sections when needed. They save many lives and indeed it saved mine. But i do think they should be done purely in an emergency situation OR for people who really need them as giving birth vaginally would be a high risk to either them or their child. As you say epidurals take away the pain, tearing is not as common as people think (and heals much quicker and easier than a c-section scar!) and as for pooing on the bed... well... it was the last thing i was worried about when i was in labour! All i cared about at that point was getting the baby out safely and the indignities that follow after having a c-section are far worse than a bit of poo! 

Crossroads - i do hope you are able to talk to your healthcare providers and get more support with managing your anxiety so that you are able to have a vaginal birth without it being too distressing for you xx


----------



## going_crazy

x-amy-x said:


> I have a horrible csection experience... and cant understand why anyone would opt for one!
> 
> I dont think the nhs will give you one without a fight, especially since its your first. I think managing your anxiety first would be the thing to address xx

I completely agree. My first was an emergency c-section and it was a horrible experience and long recovery and I cannot undersatnd why without "medical complications" anyone would ask for one? I appreciate everyone is different, but going through labour/delivery is natural - being cut open isn't!

I think you really would benefit from counselling and talking through your fears and anxieties with your mw or consultant

Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

The too posh to push brigade is hyped by the media, but then they are also the same people who are having a child as an accessory and will then pass it over to a nanny or two while they lunch before deciding which bit of plastic surgery they will have this week. They will also be paying for it to be done privately. 

Something to remember is that not every birth is bad, you usually only hear about those ones because a woman's natural reaction to birth is to talk about it. And the worse she feels about it, the more she needs to talk. So for those women who give birth in a very mundane way, they don't feel the need to talk about as much. Birth stories on a forum will weigh heavily to the traumatic birth side just because most women don't really bother talking about their birth because it went well and then they feel bad about posting so they don't hurt the feelings of the bad birthers. 

You also never understand the feeling of just doing it while in labour until you have been in that situation, or the sudden feeling of it not mattering when you hold that baby. If most women could get a glimpse of that, I guess that there would be very few women afraid of giving birth.


----------



## ChloesMummy

crossroads said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing.
> 
> What about all this "too posh to push" business. The middle classes are increasingly turning to c-sections. *The experience can't be that bad than?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> The c-sec itself is not too bad. Its the healing afterwards. I had an emergency c-sec with first and was told my pelvis is too small to ever have a natural birth so had another c-sec with 2nd LO.
> 
> After both surgeries I was in agony. My wounds never healed properly and I was ill with infection, orange fluid and blood seeped out for over a week (sorry tmi), at one point I had to use 2 maternity pads every hour to soak it up. I was prescribed antibiotics and paracetamol and told it would heal in time, im still waiting! Every other month for the past 4yrs I have been on antibiotics to fight off another infection :cry:
> 
> That obviously doesn't happen to everyone, but I know a few ladies on here and in RL that have experienced similar. Think about it carefully, I would give anything to have a natural birth (poo or no poo!) x


----------

